
Kuwait has become the first country to make DNA testing mandatory for residents - kawsper
http://www.sciencealert.com/kuwait-has-become-the-first-country-to-make-dna-testing-mandatory-for-all-residents
======
citizensixteen
>In a controversial move, Kuwait has passed a law making it mandatory for all
its 1.3 million citizens and 2.9 million foreign residents to have their DNA
entered onto a national database. Anyone who refuses to submit their DNA for
testing risks one year in prison and a fine of up to US$33,000, and those who
provide a fake sample can be jailed for seven years.

What could go wrong?

------
vezycash
>This allows police to compare DNA found at a crime scene with any DNA they
have on file to look for a match.

Or plant one there.

~~~
oneloop
So? Same is true for any kind of evidence.

~~~
vezycash
Well... No would doubt (is supposed to) DNA evidence. So if the evidence was
planted, it'll be very difficult to prove otherwise.

------
EliRivers
This will be useful in the future to identify people's ethnic origins.

------
DyslexicAtheist
people are cattle to those in power

